# how often to train chest



## jay120 (May 6, 2010)

just wonderin seems people have so many opinions how many times a week should chest be trained i train sumtimes up to three times is this over training


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

is it growing?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Once a week is enough for me :thumbup1:

Three times is to much IMO

I couldnt do that, what days would you do chest 3 times a week?


----------



## TANKSTEW (Oct 8, 2010)

i train it twice with shoulders an trys change it every 6 wks an do it once a week an get some power into it


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

do you train biceps every workout aswell? i do it works a treat


----------



## jay120 (May 6, 2010)

it is growing in strentgh had 2 weeks of had flu seems to work but i usually tain chest wen the soreness from my previous workout goes usualy eat alot of peanut butter recently to gain weight ive lost should i train less wen i become more advanced once a week has always seemed not enough for me im quiet ecto aswel so struggle to gain much weight


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chest n arms, day off, legs n abs, day off, shoulders n back, day off.

once every 6days

I think 3 times a week is overkill. You should rest harder then you workout, pro tip.


----------



## jay120 (May 6, 2010)

i train chest should and tris


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

it is not as simple as to say training chest 3 times a week is overtraining, it depends on many variables, load, intensity, etc

with sheiko training I used to bench 3 times a week very successfully.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Once a week as heavy as I can go until I can't lift any more. Works best for me.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dependent on the individual IMO but I never train any bodypart more often than once every seven days. I only train legs, back, shoulders and tris once every three weeks recently due to work commitments, there's been no negative effect on any of my lifts.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I find i'm often stronger when I've had a weeks break!

But it does depend on the person/recovery rates.. I would try going heavier and more intense in your sessions then you do now, and drop how often you train.. see if you notice a difference?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

twice would be allright, but depends what your doing.

Max effort (heavy) and dynamic effort (speed) would be fine


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

personally once every 7-9 days if 9 days can get away with a bit more volume assuming diet is in check


----------

